# Is the August - October time frame too late to find a good maid/nanny?



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We are moving to Dubai after Ramadan in mid August. We'll be in temp housing for 30-60 days until we secure our villa, hopefully on the Palm. I've been watching the classifieds on the Expat Woman website where maids/nannies are looking for work and families moving back home are looking to secure a good family for the nanny they have to leave behind. My question is, will the "cream of the crop" maids/nannies already been off the market by the time we are ready to hire someone? I wouldn't think many families would be moving back at the end of the summer....to enjoy that last blast of Dubai heat. 

Any thoughts on this one? Many thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think it makes the slightest bit of difference what month you hire a maid (and be under no illusions, you're hiring a maid who you will leave your kids with - not a nanny).

But please, for the love of God, do not take any advice from anyone on that awful Expat Woman site on how to treat your maid, treat her with respect, treat her like she's a human being. Most maids would be better off in a Nazi concentration camp than they would in Sharon from Essex's villa in Arabian Ranches.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I don't think it makes the slightest bit of difference what month you hire a maid (and be under no illusions, you're hiring a maid who you will leave your kids with - not a nanny).
> 
> But please, for the love of God, do not take any advice from anyone on that awful Expat Woman site on how to treat your maid, treat her with respect, treat her like she's a human being. Most maids would be better off in a Nazi concentration camp than they would in Sharon from Essex's villa in Arabian Ranches.


Wow, Gavtek, I didn't know that site had such a bad reputation! My husband and I have talked about how some maids are treated there and how sad it is. We are in Texas now and adore our nanny, who we are heartbroken to leave behind. She is part of our family. I am praying we will find someone in Dubai who we feel similarly about. I did see one post on that site from a woman who seemed to have unrealistic expectations (pretty sad actually) for her maid/nanny.

But back to my question, thanks for your response. I do hope we aren't missing a prime window of hiring. I've seen a few ads from families moving back home who are trying to help their wonderful maid find a new (and good/appropriate) sponsor. Just hope to capitalize on one of these.

Thanks again.

On another note, I see you live on The Palm. How do you like it there? Any specific pros/cons you'd like to share? That is at the top of our list for housing.

Have a great day! My husband is in Dubai right now and said it is already pretty hot. Oh boy.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I did see one post on that site from a woman who seemed to have unrealistic expectations (pretty sad actually) for her maid/nanny.
[/QUOTE]

Was that the one who in response to another woman asking what are the usual duties of a maid proceeded to list the most ridiculous of 'jobs' for her maid to do?? If its the same, I saw that too and thought no way would you treat someone like that!?! If I was ever to get any homehelp they would have to integrate into our family and I would hope in return we would be treated as her family too. Some women dont work a day in their lives and still dont expect to lift a finger in their homes incase they chip a false nail! Sad as.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> I did see one post on that site from a woman who seemed to have unrealistic expectations (pretty sad actually) for her maid/nanny.


Was that the one who in response to another woman asking what are the usual duties of a maid proceeded to list the most ridiculous of 'jobs' for her maid to do?? If its the same, I saw that too and thought no way would you treat someone like that!?! If I was ever to get any homehelp they would have to integrate into our family and I would hope in return we would be treated as her family too. Some women dont work a day in their lives and still dont expect to lift a finger in their homes incase they chip a false nail! Sad as.....[/QUOTE]



Sadly some expats think they have suddenly become Madame when back home they couldnt afford a mrs scrubbit for more than a couple of hours once a week,


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly some expats think they have suddenly become Madame when back home they couldnt afford a mrs scrubbit for more than a couple of hours once a week,


Too true!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely expat woman. It is good for a laugh most the time. Went to one get together and was worst experience... I could of kicked my boss for directing me to that site to actually finds friends. Those women were soooo ugghhhhhhh. I felt like I was in barbie land of fakeness. 

That site makes me realize why so many married men are at the bars here and seem to always want to go home with anyone as to not go home to their wife.... 

People are moving from here ALWAYS. You will never have a problem finding someone leaving. But if you havent noticed, it is finding a decent maid, that is the problem. Something seems to kill their work ethic after six months or so... Maybe is watching a family going to eat out at brunch each week for 1000+ dirhams and realizing you work six days a week for less then what they eat out on one time.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> I did see one post on that site from a woman who seemed to have unrealistic expectations (pretty sad actually) for her maid/nanny.


Was that the one who in response to another woman asking what are the usual duties of a maid proceeded to list the most ridiculous of 'jobs' for her maid to do?? If its the same, I saw that too and thought no way would you treat someone like that!?! If I was ever to get any homehelp they would have to integrate into our family and I would hope in return we would be treated as her family too. Some women dont work a day in their lives and still dont expect to lift a finger in their homes incase they chip a false nail! Sad as.....[/QUOTE]

I think that was the one. Didn't sound like this woman actually wanted to be the "mom."


----------

